# Blooper or not?



## metroshane (Aug 27, 2003)

I took this while playing with the manual settings on my digi.  I came out way underexposed...for some reason has a mysterious quality that the correctly exposed ones don't.


----------



## photobug (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, if you tell everybody you were going "for a mood" then it wouln't be a blooper, would it?   

I kinda like it. I'd say this one fails the blooper test. Qualifies as an oops, but since it turned out so well it falls short as a blooper.   

Jim


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

Bet it would turn out real nice like with a little photo/painshop editing eh?  Have you been able to duplicate the effect?


----------

